# Colson Imperial Tricycle



## Herb (Nov 3, 2015)

I just brought this Colson Chain drive tricycle for my Granddaughter and would like some information on it.


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 3, 2015)

There are some tricycle collectors on this site, also there is a site dedicated to tricycles,
http://www.tricyclefetish.com/colson.php


----------



## Herb (Nov 3, 2015)

Any idea how old it is? I cant seem to find how to date them.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 3, 2015)

Early 40s I think. It's a nice one. Not at all an expert.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 4, 2015)

The paint scheme matches the 1950 model per the catalog, however the seat was covered in black leather that year like the little Imperial in my thumb nail photo. I'm guessing it's pretty close to 1950, give or take a year or two, but it could be earlier than that. Not sure how far back the Imperial line was produced. Very nice acquisition!

Dave


----------



## Herb (Nov 5, 2015)

thanks ridingtoy for the post. the seat looks like the original but definitely not black. My grandaughter loves its and its a tank. I do need one spoke for the front 16" tire rim any idea where to find one?
also look at this picture of the front fender it looks like something was mounted to it maybe a light or ornament. Once again thanks.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 5, 2015)

Yes, the seat on yours is no doubt original. On 1950 Colson trikes the tan vinyl seat was used on the DeLuxe models. Just need to pinpoint what year(s) it was standard on the Imperial series. The front fender did originally sport a chrome plated Delta Junior headlight. The Imperial series was noted for having more chrome plated components. With a little checking around on this site and places like ebay, you could probably find a replacement Delta Junior light fairly easily. Here's a link to another topic where I have a larger photo of my 12" Imperial tricycle showing the style light used: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Tricycle-Project&highlight=imperial+tricycle

Torrington velocipede spokes of various lengths are often listed on ebay and several CABE members probably have a stash of them, too...I've got some myself. You'll need to measure one of the existing spokes to see what length it takes. If I have the length you need I'll be happy to mail one to you. 

Dave


----------

